
The prison email company charging millions - jaredwiener
https://www.wired.com/story/jpay-securus-prison-email-charging-millions/
======
jessehorne
I work with a non-profit called Ameelio that's fighting against stuff like
this. We have a service called Letters now which lets people send letters to
their incarcerated loved-ones, absolutely free. Check us out if you're
interested in learning more about what we do.
[https://ameelio.org/](https://ameelio.org/)

~~~
downvoteme1
I think if you want to succeed , you need to hire a sales team and sell your
services to prisons . Currently prisons make money if the inmates send an
email. What will they make if they use your service - nothing. In this part of
the world, money rules and rehabilitation is second priority for the prisons.
Find your break even number where you can provide a good enough service while
the prisons will get their cut and only then you would be able to break in.

~~~
athriren
Preserving prison profits does not seem to be a necessary social good.

